# Thinking of emigrating?!?!



## liv3012 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, myself and my husband are thinking of emigrating we have always wanted to and now our family is complete and we have 3 children the urge has come back! 

Can anybody offer any advise on best places to live with a young family, we were thinking Perth?

Has the financial crisis hit over in Oz as it has here in UK?

And can you confirm the way of living especaially for the kids is better than here?

Thank you all info well appreciated! 

Liv, Wales UK


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

There is just as much mayhem in Aus as there is in the UK. 

BUSINESS | Business News | Stock Market & Financial News | The Australian | The Australian

The funeral of Rosa Mercuri, who died after chasing a group who egged her house, was held today | The Australian

But that aside do you even qualify for a visa? Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration Best to sort that before you worry about where you might live!


----------



## liv3012 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you for your helpful reply! 

And yes we do qualify was just looking for some advise on where to live we are not choosing yet.
and i understand theres 'mayhem' everywhere in the world i was merely asking about the financial effects mainly on families and if it had hit them in Oz as it had over here!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Depends on what you do. Australia including Perth are very expensive places.

The economy is not as bad as the UK but it's on the way down that's for sure.


----------



## geordiejones36 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi,

In my opinion Australia has been more sheltered from the global financial crisis than the rest of the world but there have still been some effects. Unemployment is lower in Oz than the UK, interest rates are high but i think the Oz economy is slowing down. It has also been hit by the affects of the flooding and fires, causing a rise prices for certain foods.

We first started looking at emigrating 2 years ago and certain things like food/cars/white goods were more expensive then. But since the recession in the UK the difference in costs between the UK and Oz has grown, due to the weakening pound. The housing market in the UK has slumped whilst in OZ prices continue to rise.

If you accept housing and certain costs of living are going to be higher then you will not be shocked when you finally get there. Saying all this we still plan to emigrate because we think the benefits for our 3 children out weigh the negatives. Good schools and great weather/outdoor lifestyle is definately worth it.

As for areas to live, i think you can have a great family lifestyle in any of the main cities it depends on what weather you want and what sort of work/lifestyle you want to acheive. We are told Melbourne is good for families, Sydney is expensive (but then i guess all the cities are), Perth is sunny all year round (well nearly) but is remote and getting expensive due to the mining boom, Brisbane/Gold Coast again great weather (sub-tropical) and great beaches, Adelaide smaller than the other cities but has more character/architecture and then Canberra no where near a beach but are always calling out to fill vacancies.

This is all just my opinion so do search around yourself . I would also recommend buying the Australia and New Zealand magazine for research.


----------



## Andymc (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep just as much mayhem however the quality of living is ten times better, sunshine and a more relaxed approach to work = more smiles


----------



## nonny1983 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi liv, I'm in Wales atm but moving with my family to the gold coast in Jan. Like you I have 3 children and was worried about how the oz economy would effect our lifestyle. After loads of research tho that showed yes some things, housing, cars etc are more expensive than here, we decided that its a price to pay for the lifestyle our children can enjoy. Don't get me wrong I love Wales with all my heart but there's nothing here for the kids at all.


----------



## charles30 (Jan 16, 2012)

liv3012 said:


> Hi everyone, myself and my husband are thinking of emigrating we have always wanted to and now our family is complete and we have 3 children the urge has come back!
> 
> Can anybody offer any advise on best places to live with a young family, we were thinking Perth?
> 
> ...


go to oz best place in world


----------



## charles30 (Jan 16, 2012)

liv3012 said:


> Hi everyone, myself and my husband are thinking of emigrating we have always wanted to and now our family is complete and we have 3 children the urge has come back!
> 
> Can anybody offer any advise on best places to live with a young family, we were thinking Perth?
> 
> ...


go as soon as u can


----------



## emilie.abril (May 26, 2013)

hello, 
I am a very talented and super creative artist and crafts man with more than 20 years experience in my field. I produce wonderful craft and art. I am very fluent in English with a good accent. I’m 51 years old male but feel like 25 because of my daily yoga practice. Would anyone know how I could go to Australia, I have heard this age thing but I have strong feeling that I could be a lot of help to lot of people. Right now I live in Dubai but I hold an Iranian passport


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

At 51 you won't get visa I'm afraid.


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

*emigrating*

Hi, can anyone advice me that it s right use the approved agent for applying for aus PR or we do it on our own. apart from that the agent has identified an occupation for me which is in CSOL not in the SOL. i also checked all the other individual state website for their SOL but none of the state has this occupation in their list. can i proceed with the application with only having the role in the CSOL alone? can i get the pass mark for the assessment? plse guide me


----------



## hbbhavya26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,

We need advice, Myself and my Husband are planning to apply Australian PR visa 189 / 190 for this FY 2014. We are going through an MARA agent. I am just hoping their experience helps us rather than me doing some mistakes while applying. Me and husband are Senior Software Tester with 4+ Years of experience and we also know that our experience will not gain any points. We gain points from below : Age 30 points(25-32 yr), Qualification B.E in Computer Science - 15 points, IELTS -10 points (Yet to achieve), State sponsorship 5 points = 60 (Only If needed we are planning for Partner skill assessment which again might claim 5 more) 

My Question is : 
1. Is this this the right time to apply ???
2. What happens if I don get my ACS result before June 2014, do we fall for the next FY ?? If so we need to act upon new rules that's gonna come up for 2015. 
3. Can we actually rely on State sponsorship 5 Points or Going for Partner Skill assessment is worth ??
4. How good for a Software tester to migrate, I mean w.r.t job openings for testers in Australia - DO we have enough jobs for us?? Any testers experience would help even more ??


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

First get your ACS assesment out of the way, that will be the most time consuming prior to lodging your EOI or SS.


----------



## jayant.sircar (Oct 19, 2014)

Friends , can any1 pls tell me, if hiring a consultant is must and should for immigration purpose,,,, 
rgds


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

jayant.sircar said:


> Friends , can any1 pls tell me, if hiring a consultant is must and should for immigration purpose,,,,
> rgds


As a prospective migration agent, I would say NO. You should if your circumstances are complicated, but it is not a MUST.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

hbbhavya26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We need advice, Myself and my Husband are planning to apply Australian PR visa 189 / 190 for this FY 2014. We are going through an MARA agent. I am just hoping their experience helps us rather than me doing some mistakes while applying. Me and husband are Senior Software Tester with 4+ Years of experience and we also know that our experience will not gain any points. We gain points from below : Age 30 points(25-32 yr), Qualification B.E in Computer Science - 15 points, IELTS -10 points (Yet to achieve), State sponsorship 5 points = 60 (Only If needed we are planning for Partner skill assessment which again might claim 5 more)
> 
> ...


Hi Bhavya,

1. Yes it is right time, you never know when you might miss the train as you waited for one extra month. This whole process of immigration is a test of your patience, it would make you wait for many months, hence dont try to time it. If you have the reasons to migrate please do it now.
2. As correctly said by fellow member, get your ACS done first, as that tells you if you have all the papers in place, are you matching the skill requirements of Oz etc. As you would start your process now, there are many chances, you may have to wait till July anyways, as most of the states must have closed your occupation (i am going with the fact that most IT related occupations are closed, please check on individual sites). Also this condition applies if your occupation is in SOL or CSOL.
3. If you can afford and have all papers, i would suggest go for the partner points. I know of people who have to stop their visa processing as suddenly they fell short of 5 points. So why risk, go in with maximum points.
4. Are there jobs, please check the job portals of Oz, like Seek, indeed and many more you would find online. Do remember, immigration is not a cake walk, once you go there you may be asked for local experience, so you will have to plan how to overcome that obstacle. We all are also thinking of it every second. 

Finally, please keep at least 6 months funds with you, in case you were not to get job. How much fund - please do some research on the forum and you will get the answers.

Hope this helps.

Note: I am not commenting on the agent aspect, as you must have already paid, so enjoy.
Regards,
Padmakar


----------



## Fuzzicus Innocuous (Dec 25, 2014)

Why did they eliminate the subclass 410 visa for retirees?


----------



## Bhavya26 (Feb 19, 2015)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Bhavya,
> 
> 1. Yes it is right time, you never know when you might miss the train as you waited for one extra month. This whole process of immigration is a test of your patience, it would make you wait for many months, hence dont try to time it. If you have the reasons to migrate please do it now.
> 2. As correctly said by fellow member, get your ACS done first, as that tells you if you have all the papers in place, are you matching the skill requirements of Oz etc. As you would start your process now, there are many chances, you may have to wait till July anyways, as most of the states must have closed your occupation (i am going with the fact that most IT related occupations are closed, please check on individual sites). Also this condition applies if your occupation is in SOL or CSOL.
> ...


Thanks so much for this . Had left left hopes for applying for few days but then later we reconsidered and we waited to complete 5 years of exp to get some points more. Now we have crossed all these steps now, we have applied to Victoria for SS claiming 75 points. Keeping our fingers crossed....... Heard lot of rejections but hope is what keeps us going.


----------



## Bhavya26 (Feb 19, 2015)

gkvithia said:


> First get your ACS assesment out of the way, that will be the most time consuming prior to lodging your EOI or SS.


I know its too late to thank you... But Thank you so much. 
We got ACS results positive, now waiting for Victoria SS. EOI is submitted recently.......2 weeks back.


----------

